# Kalamazoo shooting suspect sues Uber for emotional distress



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...g-suspect-uber-jason-dalton-suit.html?ana=twt

Uber has been sued for many things, but here's a first: Jason Dalton, who's accused of murdering six people and wounding two in a shooting rampage while driving for the app in Kalamazoo, Mich., is attempting to sue the company for circumstances leading to his imprisonment.

In a handwritten complaint, Dalton blamed Uber for a host of indignities, including calling his phone late at night, forcing him to work long hours with no overtime, and not being invited to corporate parties.
"I'm currently in prison because of Uber," Dalton said, announcing that he is suing the company for a sum of $10 million for emotional distress and punitive damages.

The case, Jason Brian Dalton vs. Uber Technologies, has been filed in the United States District Court Eastern District of Michigan.

"It's hard to know how to respond to someone who refuses to take responsibility for his own actions," said an Uber spokesperson in response to the complaint. "Our hearts go out to the victims' families who have to live with the consequences of his terrible crimes."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

"I am currently in prison because of Uber"-Dalton


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

At least its one more mess that ties Uber up in court.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Not being invited to corporate parties.....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow!! First time I have to side with Uber ;-) 

I also read somewhere that he claimed the app told him to shoot people. My app just tells me to run them over if they get in my way!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow!! First time I have to side with Uber ;-)
> 
> I also read somewhere that he claimed the app told him to shoot people. My app just tells me to run them over if they get in my way!!


Scoff if you will
Much like Son Of Sam
No one ever bothered to interview the dog.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Scoff if you will
> Much like Son Of Sam
> No one ever bothered to interview the dog.


I lived in NYC when that happened and that was some crazy stuff. Imagine a dog so evil that he was telling DAvid Berkowitz to kill from the next apartment. They tried to ruff the dog up and get him to bark out a confession but he sniffed out their plan.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I was about 11-12 years old when Son of Sam and a couple years later the Hillside Strangler were in the papers. I can still remember being scared.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

And here is his hand written law suit.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/305010108/Uber-Driver-Lawsuit


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

"Worked for years as a Uber contractor".


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The correlation is that psychotics and sociopaths are finding Uber as employment, since Uber is the only place they can find work.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow!! First time I have to side with Uber ;-)
> 
> I also read somewhere that he claimed the app told him to shoot people. My app just tells me to run them over if they get in my way!!


You're happy about not being invited to corporate party's? No the wacko has a point there it's rude of Travis.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> You're happy about not being invited to corporate party's? No the wacko has a point there it's rude of Travis.


You know, you're right. It was a pretty *****in party, the prick should have invited all of us!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol

Everyone blamed Uber for the shootings
So dont you Uber haters think he should get the money then?

Aww man, hypocrites about to be exposed


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Lol
> 
> Everyone blamed Uber for the shootings
> So dont you Uber haters think he should get the money then?
> ...


Of course he should get the money. Ok he may have to argue a stronger case in court but there are plenty of drivers out there who feel the same way. Maybe that he was only on the platform a few weeks works against him but is there a time limit on these emotions? Über will settle


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I think Uber should countersue the plaintiff for bad grammar!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

He got at least one thing right!


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Does Uber's "Terms and Conditions" Agreement allow Uber App to send "subliminal messages?" Is "subliminal messaging' in the small print?


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

He says that "Uber would call me late at night and make me work or say I was fired" 

Has anybody here ever been called by Uber and told they need to drive? I assume this is his mental illness speaking, but I was not a driver in the beginning.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Jon and Ken are talking about it on KFI 640 AM right now!


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I lived in NYC when that happened and that was some crazy stuff. Imagine a dog so evil that he was telling DAvid Berkowitz to kill from the next apartment. They tried to ruff the dog up and get him to bark out a confession but he sniffed out their plan.


You have been waiting to use thAt a long time


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

From the local beat:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/mi...ainst-uber/ar-BBqy6mg?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=SK2HDHP

"Dalton told police that when he would press a button on his phone screen, the horned cow head of a devil would appear and give him an assignment that he said would "literally take over" his body, local television station WZZM reported."


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> From the local beat:
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/mi...ainst-uber/ar-BBqy6mg?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=SK2HDHP
> 
> "Dalton told police that when he would press a button on his phone screen, the horned cow head of a devil would appear and give him an assignment that he said would "literally take over" his body, local television station WZZM reported."


When the horned cow head of the devil pops up on my screen and takes over my body, it only makes go to the dispensary and buy a bunch of ganja. Then it makes me eat ice cream.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I hope he opted out of ubers arbitration clause. Otherwise he will have to pay 50 percent to bring a case against uber in an arbitration hearing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Hoax: Uber driver accused of murder spree didn't sue Uber for $10 million*
*http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...f-murder-spree-didnt-sue-uber-for-10-million/*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Hoax: Uber driver accused of murder spree didn't sue Uber for $10 million*
> *http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...f-murder-spree-didnt-sue-uber-for-10-million/*


So basically the hoax was started by another Uber hater. Probably somebody from this forum? Smh


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I noticed the Philadelphia postmark on the envelope and wondered about that.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Hoax: Uber driver accused of murder spree didn't sue Uber for $10 million*
> *http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...f-murder-spree-didnt-sue-uber-for-10-million/*


Say it ain't so! This had become my 2nd favorite lawsuit! I can't imagine what could top the P Diddy lawsuit: _http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/473351/diddy-sued-for-1-trillion-blamed-for-911_


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

observer said:


> http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...g-suspect-uber-jason-dalton-suit.html?ana=twt
> 
> Uber has been sued for many things, but here's a first: Jason Dalton, who's accused of murdering six people and wounding two in a shooting rampage while driving for the app in Kalamazoo, Mich., is attempting to sue the company for circumstances leading to his imprisonment.
> 
> ...


He just trying to get out of prison and into a mental hospital


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Hoax as it may be - half my pax last night were talking about this guy suing Uber.
(and I had to assure them that I OPTED OUT of receiving the 'Uber Devil Messages')


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Interestingly enough, I drove a Psychiatrist the other day, she told me she refuses to use uber because most of her mental patients have one thing in common: they all drive Uber. Scary.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I see that devil in the app to.It tell me everytime I log off to keep driving your five dollars off from making ten dollars


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

5StarPartner said:


> Interestingly enough, I drove a Psychiatrist the other day, she told me she refuses to use uber because most of her mental patients have one thing in common: they all drive Uber. Scary.


They must be driving for Uber part time, because no full time driver can afford a shrink.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Part time indeed.


----------

